# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Dinamic coins

## xicu

Tengo una duda sobre este juego. E l problema que tengo es que cuando hago aparecer magicamente las cuatro monedas tengo que dar un golpe demasiado fuerte en la mesa. No se si esto solo me pasa a mi o es algo general. Otra duda es como disimular el grupo de tres monedas, me refiero su forma totalmente estatica.

----------


## pujoman

hola xicu, la 1a vez si qu debes hacer 1 golpe seco para que salgan,pero luego cuando empiezes a hacer el juego, no hace falta apretarlo tanto con que se aguante 1poco hay suficiente, es aconsejable hacerlo sobre 1 tapete y veras como no hace ruido al picar (insisto q no hay que apretarlo, solo al final de la rutina cuando desaparece todo). La otra pregunta es facil, coge unas cuatro monedas de euro y las apilas, e intenta cogerlas todas juntas...pues asi es como debes coger eso, de forma que parezcan reales yo locojo desde arriba, como si mis dedos fueran unas pinzas.

saludos

----------


## xicu

Veo que los dos hemos solventado el problema de la misma manera. Yo hago exactamente lo mismo que tu pero sigo sin estar convencido. Cuando haces la rutina y ya no aprietas tanto las monedas notas como estas suenan al chocar contra el metal, por lo que no paro de hablar para que no se oigan tanto. En cuanto a lo de las tres monedas estaticas habia pensado en presentar primero 4 monedas normales y luego hacer el cambio.
Saludos

----------


## MrKhaki

Normalmente cuando voy a hacer este juego no lo tengo especialmente apretado, para que la primera aparición sea fluida y no costosa. En el momento final de la desaparición sí que tienes que apretar y bien, fijate que el sonido del anillo disimula bastante bien el sonido de las monedas.

¿Qué marca tienes de "dinamic"? Yo compré las de la compañíoa francesa OID, y en la explicación te dan varias fases. En mi caso, cuando pongo la pila añadida de monedas menosres de valor, no uso las de 2 céntimos, ya que son muy justas..... Prefiero usar 4 monedas de 1 centimo, para hacerlas desaparecer, y que aparezcan las 4 de 50 céntimos.

Ah!, 1 detalle en este juego... la moneda top, hay que procurar que esté bien orientada siempre.... no sea que en algun pase extralño pase de estar de cara a ponerse de cruz.

----------


## xicu

Tambien tengo la de O.I.D. 
Los problemas con el golpe para la aparicion los he resuelto teniendolas desde la primera hasta la ultima aparicion bastante flojas. No doy a examinar nada al principio. Es al final cuando acabo y lo hago desaparecer todo que si las apreto y es entonces, cuando lo doy a examinar.
 En cuanto a la pila de monedas, probe las de 5 centimos y vi que eran demasiado grandes. Ahora uso las de 2 porque creo que las de 1 aunque facilitan la desaparicion son demasiado pequeñas.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola a todos: Tengo pensado hacerme con este efecto, el que tienen en tiendamagia es el de Tango, no he visto otros así que no puedo hablar de calidades. ¿Alguien tiene o conoceis a alguien que disponga de esta marca?

Saludos

----------


## ikymagic

Holita de nuevo, jejej, que hacia ya unas semanas que no aparecía por aquí, pues bien, en cuanto al de oid, os puedo hablar todo lo que quería, como por ejemplo que al principio cuenta que salta, pero como todo, con el rodaje, acabara saliendo con facilidad, igualmente le pasa al de tango, que lo he probado de un amigo.

Varias cosas, una de ellas es que en lugar de hacer aparecer las monedas de un golpe fuerte, hay otra opción y es de varios toques de menor intensidad, como por ejemplo contando...1...2...y...3 y así si que sale, en el que puedes usar un golpe algo mas fuerte es cuando intentas que pase desde arriba a abajo, con la escusa de atravezar el metal.

Otra cosita que hay que controlar es el brillo de las monedas del top, que suelen brillar menos que el resto, cada equis tiempo, cambiadla.

y otra cosa que a mi también me funciona y me ha ayudado a salir as de una vez de un apuro, es cuando la dejas examinar, que este bien encajada, si te dicen..."oye que aquí suena algo", te la acercas al oído y la mueves como para escuchar mientras que lo presionas dejando así de sonar.

espero que estas cosillas os sea de utilidad, un saludiollo.

----------


## Neither

Yo no lo hago con golpes, lo consigo agitandolo poco a poco y cuando quiero que caiga la moneda hago una movimiento brusco.
La verdad que se ha convertido en uno de mis efectos preferidos...

----------


## rufus

No os lo vais a creer (o si)
El otro día hice el dinamic coins. Ya lo había hecho varias veces y siempre me había salido bien (estoy empezando) sin ningún problema. La gente quedaba im-presionada. Como ya han dicho arriba, yo ya hacía lo de "aflojar" un poco el tema antes de empezar para que salgan bien las monedas al principio y al final cuando lo doy a examinar lo "aprieto" bien.

Pues este día, todo salió bien hasta que al final lo doy a examinar. Y un "bruto" por no decir otra cosa, desmontó la caja por la fuerza y claro el juego a la m....

Por supuesto me negué a hacer ningún juego mas.
Por lo menos no rompió nada.

Moraleja. Tened cuidado cuando dejéis examinar las cajitas

----------


## mabuse

yo si que le doy un golpe para sacarlas lo que sucede es que se lo doy mientras le enseño la otra caja vacia,asi desvio su atencion.Yo uso una historia sobre bancos y los intereses que toman.Asi cuando digo que no queda dinero en el banco a y voy a levantar el b con dinero doy un sutil golpe que aunque suene la gente no llega oir porque su atencion esta en las moneddas que acaban de aparecer.
respecto al agarre delas monedas,lo que comentaban ,cogelas como si se tratase de normales ,desde arriba,asi el agarre hara pensar que no tienen por que moverse y nadie dudara.incluso cuando te las pases de manodeja que la dearriba choque para que se oiga algun ruido(sin que se vea).Asi sera mas creible.
Otro truco que yo uso es pedir 4 monedas de euro y asi es mas creible ,luego te las pasas al bolsillo al sacar las cajas y asi cada vez que lo hagas gans cuatro euros.Que alguna pelilla es.TOMA YA.

----------


## magoivan

pues yo tambien tenia que golpear fuerte, por eso pongo un tapete para que no suene.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

yo tambien lo tengo y es uno de mis preferido, lo compre en el alcampo, es bastante malo, me lo tendre que comprar en tiendamagia.

----------


## iviro

Normalmente y siempre que puedo, procuro realizarlo sobre un libro de tapas duras........suena distinto.

Saludos.

----------


## sertxos83

lo uqe no me convence mucho es la falsa pila de monedas me parece demasiada "falsa" yo uso el de oid no se si de otra marca sera de mas calidad

----------


## daniganyo

lo que yo hago algunas veces es cogerlo como si se trataran de 4 monedas reales y suelo ponerlas en la mano del espectador, sujetandosela para que no la mueva y se caiga la moneda real; entonces lo tapo y le digo que apriete porque voy a hacerlas pasar al otro lado. Entonces cuando aparecen alli le digo que abra las manos y con un dedo giro la cajita de su mano, para que vea que no hay manipulacion ninguna.

Un juego efectivo y facil de realizar. 

Un saludo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

marco antonio, te puede hacer gracia, pero lo tienes en el corte ingles por algo menos que en tiendamagia. esta bastante bien pero he visto a un amigo la tango y la verdad.... tango es tango

----------


## djeid06

Buenas! hace un par de semanas me compre las dinamic coins, y e estado practicando muchisimo e incluso me invente mi propia rutina.
Yo en canvio lo que hago es cojer 4 monedas del publico y hacer el cambiazo.

Y ayer tuve la idea de presentarlo en el restaurante con los amigos.....se quedaron boquiabiertos xD jejeje; en definitiva: un buen juego
:twisted:

----------


## Sckubba

Buenas a todos,
soy bastante novel en el tema, tengo unos cuantos juegos de la marca OID Magic, ya que tienen juegos de diferentes niveles y para los que como yo se acaban de enganchar a este arte, es una forma de ir entrando poco a poco en el tema.

El caso es que hace una par de semanas compre el juego "Dynamic Coins", me lei las instrucciones, me descargue el video que aparece en la página del fabricante y me quede como estaba...muy increible la rutina  :shock: pero no tengo ni idea de por donde cogerlo.

He contactado con OID Magic, pero han pasado ampliamente de mí.
Al principio me dijeron que me llamarian para explicarme el juego...pero pasan los días y ya habia perdido la esperanza de saber cual y donde esta el truco. :-( 

¿Alguno de vosotros puede explicarmelo? Teniendo en cuenta que como os comento soy novato...novato....llevo apenas 2 meses con esto.

En cualquier caso, muchas gracias.

----------


## teje00

que recuerdos!

Me veo en tu situación pero hace unos años...

Es más facil de lo que crees. 

Ahora mismo tendrás tres partes: dos iguales y un anillo.

Pon el anillo en una de las partes y golpea con fuerza contra la mesa o contra el suelo. No te corte golpea fuerte, fuerte hasta que lo veas.

A mi me pasó igual, venía de fábrica con demasida presión y me costó un triunfo verlo.

Una vez veas el secreto, ya te las arreglarás para no tener que golpear tanto, pero la primera vez yo tuve que dar unos golpes...

----------


## Sckubba

Gracias Teje00 por tu rápida respuesta...estaba ya desesperado.

Me he quedado alucinado cuando he golpeado y he visto el truco...ni por lo más remoto me lo habría imaginado.

Ahora mucha practica...para sacarle todo el jugo.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Manu Magic

¿Sobre que superficie lo usais? En un tapete de estos malos si almoadillar se me quedan los pelos pillados. Así que probe en el VDF bueno que tengo y con la almoadilla no funciona, y mira que golpee fuerte. Además también se quedan enganchados los pelos. Me dolio como si me los arrancaran a mi.

----------


## iviro

Si cuando lo haces tienes un libro cerca, hazlo sobre el.
Perfecto incluso para disimular el ruidito.

Saludos.

----------


## Manu Magic

Gracias iviro voy a probar a ver q pasa, es fácil encontrar un libro.

----------


## rafaorozco

He de decir que yo tengo el de OID, comprado tambien en El corte Inglés, y he de decir que el efecto es una pasada, como todos los que no conllevan manipulación.

Ahora bien, a mi me costó más de la cuenta ver como iba, por más que me leia las instrucciones y veía el video, nada de nada. Contacté con OID, y me respondió el mago paco, pero yo me quedaba igual, hasta que al final pude conseguirlo, a lo bruto, pero lo conseguí. Yo no he visto otras marcas, este de OID esta bien, aunque un poco duro, pero bueno asi luego cuando muestras al público no sospecha.

--------

Por cierto, te extiendo la mano, pero hombre, dame la limpia.

----------


## Manu Magic

rafaorozco, como se contacta con oid, yo tengo un dinamic coin defectuoso.

----------


## letang

Alguien comentó poner la pila de monedas en la mano de un espectador. Me parece un poco arriesgado, pero leyendo eso se me ocurrió una cosa.

¿No habéis pensado en pegar un poquito la moneda suelta a la pila? Con bluetak o algo similar.
Hay veces que la moneda suelta se desplaza aunque sea un milímetro y puede cantar. Por lo menos en el que yo tengo, que me lo regalaron hace más de 10 años. A lo mejor han hecho una versión mejorada donde el TOP de la pila tiene grabada la cara de la moneda, jeje. Si no lo han hecho, patento la idea  :Wink1:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Letang, creo que lo que da veracidad a la pila de monedas es que la de arriba se pueda desviar un poquito (no demasiado).

----------


## rafaorozco

manu magic. para contactar con OID es este email

oidmagia@telefonica.net

A mi me contestó un tal mago paco. aunque no me aclaró muy bien el tema. el problema que yo tenía es que no habia forma de descubrir el secreto. por mas golpes que le daba

Por cierto, que problemas tienes, te lo digo por si puedo ayudarte en algo.

----------


## jose luis varo

> Alguien comentó poner la pila de monedas en la mano de un espectador. Me parece un poco arriesgado, pero leyendo eso se me ocurrió una cosa.


Lo de colocar las monedas en la mano del espectador queda muy bien sobretodo cuando ven que an desaparecido yo lo que hago para colocarlas en su mano es tener la pila en mi mano derecha con la izquierda estiro su mano palma arriba y cuando esta lisa (para que no las descuadre) agarrando su mano coloco sin miedo la pila encima de esta mientras mi mano sujeta la suya y asi disimula el peso de las monedas que faltan, segidamente coloco la tapa y le digo que cierre el puño pero se le voy  cerrando yo y mientras presiono la tapa para fijarlas ya solo queda cerrar la mano y que al abrir descubra que no estan. Esto nunca me a fallado y ademas si es mejor se lo hago a una chica y digo que si a un hombre es dificil quitarle el dinero a una mujer mucho mas porque son mas precavidas o lo que se ocurra.

----------


## Manu Magic

> manu magic. para contactar con OID es este email
> 
> oidmagia@telefonica.net
> 
> A mi me contestó un tal mago paco. aunque no me aclaró muy bien el tema. el problema que yo tenía es que no habia forma de descubrir el secreto. por mas golpes que le daba
> 
> Por cierto, que problemas tienes, te lo digo por si puedo ayudarte en algo.


Mi problema es que la moneda se queda dentro de vez en cuando, tiene un pequeño defecto uno de los cubiletes, creo que no es perfectamente circular.
Gracias rafaorozco

----------


## ElMagoPol

> A lo mejor han hecho una versión mejorada donde el TOP de la pila tiene grabada la cara de la moneda, jeje. Si no lo han hecho, patento la idea


Pues siento decirte que la patente va a tener que esperar jeje porque a mi enseñaron unas dinamic coins con el dibujo de la moneda en TOP y la verdad es que la idea me gustó bastante.Yo tengo el de 50 centimos pero el normal y vendría bien uno de esos por si se tiene algun despiste.

Chao :twisted:

----------


## Manu Magic

O por si las tiene defectuosas. Pues podría disimular la falta de la moneda con lo que cobran las cajas por trabajar. Pero las mías pegan un cante cuando fallan.

----------


## rafaorozco

Manu, imagino que lo que voy a decir es una tonteria, y que ya lo habrás probado, pero ¿lo has intentado con otra moneda?, hay monedas defectuosas tambien eh

Y dime si te contestaron de OID

gracias, un saludito magico

----------


## Manu Magic

Todavía no me ha respondido, y si he probado de todo. Otra moneda intercambiar el secreto, cambiarmela de mano por si con una tenía más fuerza que con la otra. Definitivamente estan defectuosa.

----------


## rafaorozco

oju, pues entonces si que es jodio manu, la unica alternativa o esperanza es que por garantia (que no se si la tienen estos artilugios) te enviasen una caja nueva, bien sea OID, bien en el lugar donde la comprastes.

A mi se me ha jodido el boli que atraviesa el billete, asi que se jodio el juego.  Es una pena pero cuando se te rompe cualquier cosa de un juego, sea el secreto o no, ya lo tienes que desechar. Y la verdad es que los juegos no es que valgan baratos que digamos.  Hay quien ha comentado algo de limar la caja OKITO con una dremel, se puede hacer lo mismo, pero claro para eso tienes que ser un manitas si no puede ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

----------


## Weiss

Yo tengo las de O.I.D. y no solo no me han dado ningún tipo de problema, sino que las instrucciones y el DVD explicativo me resultaron satisfactorios.

Con respecto a pegar la moneda en TOP no me parece gran idea, como han dicho por ahí arriba, el hecho de que la moneda TOP se desplace un poco dá más sensación de que la pila es real.

Con una buena presentación puede resultar un juego muy completo y que comiéndose el coco se le pueden sacar más variantes de las que ofrece.

----------

